# Fissiden Fontanus Glue Method?



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

I did it and my fissidens already grew over the moss. And its shrimp safe! I actually watch the shrimp pick at it haha. It must not taste good cuz they walk away soon but hey they havent died from it! And I use the Gel kind


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

not to hi-jack your forum but I was wondering if you could use this kind?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

FWIW I used to use super glue gel to glue coral to rock when I had a reef tank, and it's safe.

It's best to to it outside of the water. Try to dry off the area where you want to glue but don't worry if it's not totally dry, stick the coral (or moss in this case lol) into it, and put it back in the water. When it hits water the exposed gel starts to thicken into a shell and harden.

For moss, only use a tiny bit. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome! I will have to go back and grab the gel form and give this a shot. I just had to hear from some people who actually done this before to say it doesn't effect your shrimps/plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Any Cyanoacrylate (super glue) gel that you can purchase at a retail store will do. 
Reef keepers have been using it for a years now. Very few plants or critters in a planted tank are as sensitive to water parameters as corals. 

Follow justlikeapill's instructions.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Hobby stores have massive bottles of more generic brands that are typically called "thick" CY glue or Cyanoacrylate. But the point being that the thick is like gel and the giant bottles cost the same as the tiny "Super Glue" bottles that I bought at Home Depot.

Matt


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Definitely go for the gel. It's probably easiest to use out of the water, but you can glue plants underwater as well. Just dab on a little and hold in place (even underwater) maybe ten seconds or so.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jaggedfury said:


> Hey there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the same exact kind since my loctite gel glue ran out.

The thing with the picture you provided looks like the fissidens weren't glued there, other wise the unsightly white blotches will be visible. Reminds me of Zeldar's tank were the mp just migrated to different parts of the wood.


----------



## becker (Jun 10, 2011)

DON'T USE KRAZY GLUE! I thought it would be the same thing as super glue. Its not!. I attached some fissiden to a couple rocks and tested it over night in a small bowl with a couple shrimp and shrimp seemed okay so I decided to add it to my main tank. Next day 100+ shrimp dead  
It was like a shrimp massacre.


----------

